# Aleks Sig



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I was just bored again and came up with this.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks sick I'm really liking.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> That looks sick I'm really liking.


Thank you Sir..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oo nice, I love the movement in that. That font is nice as well.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

great work....as always


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Sick man! Good work.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

that is kick ass man


----------

